# Its Allllllll Rice!!!!



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

i know its ricey...but not quite done with the car yet =P

http://www.cardomain.com/id/evolutionr33


----------



## Phil I. (May 6, 2003)

The only thing that makes your car "RICE" is that muffler and that shift knob. Other than that it looks cool.


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

and the neon. but other tthan that it looks cool


Ben


----------



## 98 nizmo200sx se (Apr 10, 2003)

i know your working on your car but you need to hide those wires in the trunk


----------



## seryusly (Oct 24, 2002)

get rid of the GT-R. hope your project comes together nicely though.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Car looks fine to me...just do something with that shifter.... too naked.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

andre said:


> *Car looks fine to me...just do something with that shifter.... too naked. *


Oh yea, old one broke so i went with this one. Any ideas?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

lose the gtr badge, other then that i didn't really see any rice.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

And the underglow lights...lose 'em.


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

only thing i'd change is teh shift knob..oh and the gtr badge...other than that a pretty nice looking sentra


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

well....if you were like me.....you'd cut it.  Or you can go the other way and put a shift boot on it.....
That thing looks like you could drive an 18-wheeler with it.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

Zexel said:


> *And the underglow lights...lose 'em. *


no, it was a gift from my girlfreind i ain't gonna make her feel like shit


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

andre said:


> *well....if you were like me.....you'd cut it.  Or you can go the other way and put a shift boot on it.....
> That thing looks like you could drive an 18-wheeler with it.  *


shift boot? its an automatic


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

you can throw a boot on an auto.. just make sure you know what gear your in... its nto really the smartest thing to do but it does enhance the look.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Revolution - Sorry if I offended you. Just I'm not into that kind of stuff. I know that if my girlfriend gave me something...if I had a girlfriend...I would put it to use so she wouldn't feel bad.

To each his own.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

looks nice. my suggestion, mags should come next to even out the neons for exterior appeal.


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

Sorry man, but loose the GTR badge. Everything else is to what you what


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i'm not gonna tell u to lose the GTR badge, because personally i had one on the back of my sentra for like a month...while my reflector was red.....now that its color matched, i removed it....i would take the GTR and replace it with the se-r one.....also, take black spray paint and paint the brackets behind the grille so that the grille is more noticeable and the brackets wont stand out when looking at it....me .02


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Andre, can you post the pix of your shift knob?


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

I painted my tail lights with tranparent candy red because i didn't like that orange part. And i did took that GTR emblem off and put a different mess on the that grill. It was ones of those APC grills. It looks much better now, i'll probably post those pictures up by tomorrow. I still want to see what the shift boot will look like.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2003)

Oh man "kinda ricey". GT-R eblem says it all.


----------



## 92sentra92 (Sep 20, 2002)

i don't see what the big deal is about having the gt-r badge on there..if he likes it then cool that's all that matters


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2003)

92sentra92 said:


> *i don't see what the big deal is about having the gt-r badge on there..if he likes it then cool that's all that matters *


He can like it all he wants. But the GT-R badge is just plain ricey. No if and or but's about that.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

Is that suppose to be a bad thing?

"RICE" I ain't got no problem, I like being RICE

why complain? Just accept it, people now of days just make it a hate crime or something.

Fried rice sounds pretty good right now btw....


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

Revolution said:


> *Is that suppose to be a bad thing?
> 
> "RICE" I ain't got no problem, I like being RICE
> 
> ...


i just had fried rice u'll be on the right track with ur car. now slam that mofo and drop in an sr20det


Ben


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2003)

Revolution said:


> *Is that suppose to be a bad thing?
> 
> "RICE" I ain't got no problem, I like being RICE
> 
> ...


People that rice out their cars are the ones who give imports a bad name. Im not accpeting it for one second. Any kid that I know from back home that rice's his car out hears it from me and all of my boys. You may think im a dick, but I cant stand it.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

AnimalBarrie said:


> *People that rice out their cars are the ones who give imports a bad name. Im not accpeting it for one second. Any kid that I know from back home that rice's his car out hears it from me and all of my boys. You may think im a dick, but I cant stand it. *


Naw i don't blame ya. Even if people try not to do it, somebody will eventually find something and say its ricey. But hey, im not angry or anything. You know what i hate? Domestic being riced...now thats what i hate about people that do that to their cars. The look good as they are anyway. Btw i did take that GTR emblem off because i found a good looking grill and i admit, it does look better. Would you like some pork fried rice? im eatting some rite now hehehe.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2003)

Revolution said:


> *Naw i don't blame ya. Even if people try not to do it, somebody will eventually find something and say its ricey. But hey, im not angry or anything. You know what i hate? Domestic being riced...now thats what i hate about people that do that to their cars. The look good as they are anyway. Btw i did take that GTR emblem off because i found a good looking grill and i admit, it does look better. Would you like some pork fried rice? im eatting some rite now hehehe. *


If you dont put stuff like on your car then it wont be called ricey. And yes domestics that hang out with uncle ben does slum hard.


----------



## nismotuner (Jul 10, 2002)

Can somebody please tell what RICE means, because what is "ricey " to one person might kick ass to someone else. Show me in the dictionary that there is one or many different certain mods that are classified as rice. The GT-R badge is not rice it is a Nissan tuner badge that stands for Grand Tourismo Racing, its not like having a Civic coupe DX with a Type-R badge on it, because your not possing your car as something its not, due to the fact that GT-R is not a trim level for Nissans.(other than the Skyline) Its like putting a TRD badge on a Toyota. I guess all I am trying to say is just because you dont like it does not make it rice, everyone has a different opinion of what looks good and what doesnt. Otherwise we would all drive the same car right


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

the gt-r bagde, might halfway look better in the back at the lower rh corner of the trunk, not too showy, yet able to blend in, but all else is cool, imo, especially with neons going out on movies again, should stir up something....


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2003)

nismotuner said:


> *Can somebody please tell what RICE means, because what is "ricey " to one person might kick ass to someone else. Show me in the dictionary that there is one or many different certain mods that are classified as rice. The GT-R badge is not rice it is a Nissan tuner badge that stands for Grand Tourismo Racing, its not like having a Civic coupe DX with a Type-R badge on it, because your not possing your car as something its not, due to the fact that GT-R is not a trim level for Nissans.(other than the Skyline) Its like putting a TRD badge on a Toyota. I guess all I am trying to say is just because you dont like it does not make it rice, everyone has a different opinion of what looks good and what doesnt. Otherwise we would all drive the same car right *


It is exactly like putting a type r badge on a Dx coupe. And this is not just my opinion...neon kits and stuff like that are clearly rice. My car has nothing like that on it and I have yet to see something tht looks like mine. There are lots of products out there to make your car looks nice without slapping on the uncle ben neon kit, stickers........etc


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

definition of rice: If you have ANYTHING made by APC on your car.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *definition of rice: If you have ANYTHING made by APC on your car. *


oh god thats so horrible

*A*nother 
*P*iece of
*C*rap


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hehe


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

hahaha, i had something APC, cant remember what it was, but it so thoroughly pissed me off that i proceeded to smash it with a sledgehammer. 

definition of a ricer : 1)someone who's car looks like an advertisement for the "accessories" aisle of pep boys
2) someone with stickers on their car of japanese lettering, stupid shit, and product companies that they dont have on their car 3) someone who makes their car look fast, and then proceeds to brag about how fast it is, even though the only performance mods they might have is a ridiculously large muffler, and possibly an intake, not to mention, the infamous ridiculous wing that looks like something boeing manufactured for one of their airplanes


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

Its still a sweet non rice looking car


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

go4broke44 said:


> *hahaha, i had something APC, cant remember what it was, but it so thoroughly pissed me off that i proceeded to smash it with a sledgehammer.
> 
> definition of a ricer : 1)someone who's car looks like an advertisement for the "accessories" aisle of pep boys
> 2) someone with stickers on their car of japanese lettering, stupid shit, and product companies that they dont have on their car 3) someone who makes their car look fast, and then proceeds to brag about how fast it is, even though the only performance mods they might have is a ridiculously large muffler, and possibly an intake, not to mention, the infamous ridiculous wing that looks like something boeing manufactured for one of their airplanes *


oh wow...so im not rice huh

that does make me feel better


----------



## nismotuner (Jul 10, 2002)

So according to your "RICE" defenitions Craig Lieberman's R-34 Skyline GT-R V-spec is RICE, just because he has underbody neon and APC stickers on it. I think not. Why, #1 its a Skyline. #2 it has been done with taste, the entire car does not glow just underbody, and the APC stickers are on the doors not across the windshield. I totally agree that some things are Rice, But others can be done tastfully, thats all. And Nissans are "NEVER" rice, some just need more help than others.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Craig's Skyline for the most part is not rice. I don't see any APC stickers on his car. On 2F2F, his car was extremely riced out. They sprayed right over that beautiful bayside blue to put silver paint and Camaro SS stripes on it. Craig even said that the designer was obviously the Hitler of cars. I still think that his 'normal' paint job is a bit ricy still. I wouldn't have put those red stickers on that car. He does have a bunch of stickers on his car, but I'm sure he gets money or parts by displaying them. Companies Like Nopi and APC will do alot to get their name on a car like that.


----------



## PAIN (Apr 21, 2003)

ok heres the problem I have with people calling each others rides ricey....1)everyone designs their ride according to their own taste 2)the domestic boys refer to all of us import drivers as rice drivers 3)if you dont like theres no need to blast a guyor gal in this fourm we have enuff negatives stuck on our scene as it is we dont need inside deffamation also.......... just ranting here guys


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

PAIN said:


> *ok heres the problem I have with people calling each others rides ricey....1)everyone designs their ride according to their own taste 2)the domestic boys refer to all of us import drivers as rice drivers 3)if you dont like theres no need to blast a guyor gal in this fourm we have enuff negatives stuck on our scene as it is we dont need inside deffamation also.......... just ranting here guys *


Im a guy and i like Rice too


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

nismotuner said:


> *Can somebody please tell what RICE means, because what is "ricey " to one person might kick ass to someone else. Show me in the dictionary that there is one or many different certain mods that are classified as rice. The GT-R badge is not rice it is a Nissan tuner badge that stands for Grand Tourismo Racing, its not like having a Civic coupe DX with a Type-R badge on it, because your not possing your car as something its not, due to the fact that GT-R is not a trim level for Nissans.(other than the Skyline) Its like putting a TRD badge on a Toyota. I guess all I am trying to say is just because you dont like it does not make it rice, everyone has a different opinion of what looks good and what doesnt. Otherwise we would all drive the same car right *


Its all a bunch of B.S thats what it is. Its basically an opinion of what some people don't think belongs on a car whether its a wing, stickers, body kit, emblem etc. Its funny because the people that don't consider themselves "ricey" are being made fun of and being called rice all the time by a lot of euro car owners (i witness it at work all the time) for any mod on their japanese cars. As this shows the definition of rice is what you make of it.

cars lookin prety good by the way. Do you have mesh in your grille? It looks like its just an opening, i cant tell.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

Neil said:


> *
> 
> cars lookin prety good by the way. Do you have mesh in your grille? It looks like its just an opening, i cant tell. *


well its just some other mesh i have before.

I just brought that ACP mess they have at autozone and it looks pretty good now. I'll get a pic soon


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

Craig lieberman has those decals coz he's sponsored by all those companies! you gotta advertise the companies that sponsor ya. his car is definitely not riced out. it would eat alot of cars out there for breakfast.

Ben


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

crazy4myb14 said:


> *. it would eat alot of cars out there for breakfast.
> 
> Ben *


Just like rice and chicken 

Sorry im asian, thats what i had for breakfast


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

I dont like the term rice, I think with everything beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Everyone should be able to fix up their cars how they want...BUT...those same people should expect that not everyone is going to agree with their tase...as with everything. 

Personally, I think Vango sucks as an artist. Looks like crap a 3 year old painted...that my opinion. There are people out there who are willing to drop alot of money to get an original...that their taste.

I would jus advise everyone to continue on with their own projects as long as they like them. Not everyone will agree, but in the end, you are going to have to drive the car you are tastefully or untastefully modding...


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

I have to agree fully with dsigns on this one. It's funny because one of the things I want to do is have my car emulate a touring car on the outside which would include a wing the one I have in mind is by APR the V-Spec Type 2 wing there is a vast majority that would call it rice personally I could care less because they arent paying for it or driving in it I am so whatever definitely a bunch of BS as to what is rice and what isn't.


----------



## WasKie (Jun 3, 2003)

I agree w/ you guys you should put whatever you want on YOUR CAR but I also think that some people go overboard and they try to put everything that they see on a car magazine in their cars even if they don't know what it isjust because i snew and hot LOL. That's when I laugh at these people that throw their money away.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

thanks you guys, i really apperciate your thoughts  
Don't worry, i won't go over board


----------



## mirage (Sep 5, 2002)

okay since the gt-r emblem looks EXACTLY like the one from the skyline, i'd say that buying a facsimilie from pepboys for $6 and slapping it on your car would constitute rice. i also think neons can look nice, but should not be on when driving. that's not just taste, its safety (its illegal for a reason.) oh and vincent van gogh was the person who started impressionism and his paintings are worth every penny. not because he's famous, but because he was a visionary. his paintings aren't available at autozone or wal-mart. those neons, gt-r emblems, and faux carbon fiber shift knobs are. those things don't make your car unique in the same way these artists make their paintings unique. 

Revolution: i don't mean to flame against what you're doing. i did the same, i suppose when i started out. its a phase. eventually, as you get more money to play with and more intimate with your car, you'll know whats right for it.


----------



## Mr.Barrie (Jun 12, 2003)

I guess it is just where I am from. People get laughed at that do stuff like that to their cars. But if it makes you happy have fun with that kinda stuff...


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

NIce looking car, the only thing I don't like is the GT-R badge. Other than that, nice job! Later,
Fletch


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Yea try to hold off on the ricey details until you get the cash to really hook it up you have some potential


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

Just doin it all at once, its just a show car. I haven't updated yet and it doesn't look so ricey anymore.

my 69 mustang the perfromance car

Just for shits and giggles, heres a pic of my buddy Prelude and accord we worked on. Too bad he sold that Prelude =/


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Revolution said:


> *Just doin it all at once, its just a show car. I haven't updated yet and it doesn't look so ricey anymore.
> 
> my 69 mustang the perfromance car
> 
> ...


I hate to say it, but that's a pretty bad ass prelude, .


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

FletchSpecV said:


> *I hate to say it, but that's a pretty bad ass prelude, . *


Oh it WAS a bad ass prelude, but the dude that owned it sold the car. I didn't know why tho...

But my other buddy's Accord has those 18 inch racing harts now, Lowered with JDM blacktop headlights. So now the accord is bad ass :-D


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2003)

my friends say if they are all show no go their rice .. (hmm) but i go for looks cause thats what the girls see .


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2003)

bah oops


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

Putting a GTR badge on that car is sacrilege.


----------

